# Transformation



## Mindless (Jun 4, 2004)

Day One: Friday
Chest/Triceps:
Bench Press 
3x8x60lbs
Tricep Kick Backs 
3x8x10lbs
Incline Bench
8x60
7x60
5x60


----------



## Mindless (Jun 5, 2004)

Tomorrow is leg day.  Trying to think up a routine...
Hack Squats
Lunges
What else?


----------



## Mindless (Jun 6, 2004)

Today's workout was a bit of a dissapointment.
Day 3
Legs
Squats 3x8x60lbs
Lunges 3x8x30lbs

I tried to do hack squat, which didn't work very well, and by the time I was finished with all this I was discouraged, and stopped working out.  Oh well, only 2 days until backday!


----------



## Mindless (Jun 6, 2004)

I've decided I like this routine (stolen from 35oz) a lot more than my current one, so here it is:
mon: chest
tue: back
wed: shoulders/traps
thurs:Bi's/Tri's
fri: legs/calves
It allows me to workout more often, and who doesn't like that?
Tomorrow-Chest!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2004)

Mindless,

I don't mean to be rude but 3 journals started in 2 weeks time !  You need to come up with a routine and some goals and stick to them for awhile. How old are you? Male? female?  Height , weight any other stats ?  Do you train at home or gym? Etc etc.  Diet?  If you can give this info I'm sure there are several here who can give you some guidance.

Good luck ! 

Gary


----------



## Mindless (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, sorry about that gw, I'm going to stick to this journal from now on, so that shouldn't be a problem. I'm 5'1", 111lbs. My goal is to gain strength.
Today was chest day:
Bench Press
1x12x50lbs
2x8x60lbs
1x3x80lbs
Incline Bench
3x8x60lbs.


----------



## Mindless (Jun 8, 2004)

Back day...
Bent over row 
2x8x30
2x8x50
Lying Row
3x8x50
Deadlift
2x8x50
1x6x80
Pullups
3x4x0


----------



## Mindless (Jun 9, 2004)

Today was rest day.  Yep.  Sucks.  Tomorrow is leg day! ! !


----------



## Mindless (Jun 10, 2004)

Leg Day:
Full Squats
3x8x60lbs
Lunges
2x8x30lbs


----------



## Mindless (Jun 13, 2004)

Have been busy.  Missed my arm workout.  Tomorrow is chest day.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

what is your routine??  Your workouts are all over the place!!  What are your goals?  Do you have a diet?


----------



## Mindless (Jun 14, 2004)

Routine:
mon: chest
tue: back
wed: shoulders/traps
thurs:Bi's/Tri's
fri: legs/calves
Goals:
Get Stronger
Diet:
Eat a lot


----------



## Mindless (Jun 14, 2004)

Monday, Chest Day
Bench Press
1x12x60
3x6x70
Incline Bench
2x8x60


----------



## Mindless (Jun 15, 2004)

Back Workout
Bent Over Rows
3x6x60
Lying Rows
3x7x60
Deadlifts
3x4x90


----------



## Mindless (Jun 19, 2004)

Arm Workout:
Dumbell Curls
3x4x20
Barbell
3x6x30
Skull Crushers
3x8x20


----------



## Mindless (Jun 22, 2004)

Chest Day
Bench
3x4x80
Incline 
1x6x60


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 23, 2004)

Have you read other journals? Get some ideas from them so you can better organize. Your journal is a bear to read. Start with a brief intro of yourself and go from there.
Thanks!!


----------

